# Euramobil 810EB, should I buy it?



## arto56 (Sep 10, 2007)

We currently own a Niesmann and Bischoff Arto which we have been very pleased with, but now need a different internal layout. We are considering a Eura Mobil 810EBL, would be grateful for any advice / comments on the build quality and performance.


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

We recently changed from a Hymer to a Euramobil and very happy with it. I would rate the build quality as about the same. The Euramobil layout is far better.

Rog


----------



## seagull (Feb 13, 2006)

we are on our second Euramobil and have an 810 EBD.

can highly recommend and would always look to Euramobil before any other marque if we were replacing.

810 EBL is great layout - the one that I want.

Euramobils are used by many hire fleets and I would guess that it is because of the build quality....

PM if you have any questions - happy to help.

Seagull


----------



## 102790 (Feb 4, 2007)

*EURAMOBIL 810*

Hi Arto 56,

We purchased our first motorhome this year. It is a 1997 2.5 TDI LHD Euramobil 760HB with garage and huge double bed above.

The upholstery in ours was dreadfully unstylish and even Euramobils a number of years younger don't seem to be any better. We had ours re-upoholstered at Regal Furnishings for about £1000 and made the interior look absolutely top notch.

We looked at many motorhomes before purchasing this but bought it mainly because the layout suited our needs. We have 2 dogs and lots of toys, bikes, windsurfing kit, surf kit etc and this layout was one of the very few that suited us, mainly beacause of the dogs and that huge garage. We even looked out of curiosity at £80,000 new models from Hymer etc but even they did not suit our requirements as well.

We had not heard of Euramobil before and buying from a dealers probably overpaid, but these do seem to hold their prices quite well and as we intend to keep the vehicle for a number of years didn't think it too much of a problem. Particularly as they are hard to find at our modest budget.

It is 10 years old and has done 80,000 miles but what I can is that the build quality is excellent and seems to have stood the test of time remarkably well. It looks in better nick than a lot of motorhomes half it's age. People often comment on the good condition of it.

Although ours is apparently winterised I have since discovered that the fridge does not seem to have been installed/sealed properly. The outside of the vehicle can be seen from inside via the gap above the fridge, about 3mm. This is more noticeable from the draughts inside when there is a cool wind blowing. 
So this would be something to check for and question it.

Because they are well made they are quite heavy. Ours is 25 feet long about 4500kg and is a bit underpowered with the 2.5 TDI engine. It is a TAG axle, front wheel drive which can be a bit much on the wet grass and on grassy inclines so you do have to be a bit carefull about where you take it.

As I said the layout suits us perfectly but what I would say is that although it is a six berth vehicle it would be rather cramped with this number of people trying to move around in it, but you could say that about any of the six berth vehicles.

If you do not require the garage model a rear lounge model would certainly give you more space for socializing.

In conclusion I would say that All of the German built vans seem to have a far greater build quality and if I was in a position to buy a newer motorhome now it would be a newer Euramobil, but probably an A class.
Even though the likes of Hymer, Frankia etc do look a bit better aesthetically from their appearence/profile.

Hope this helps in your decision either way.

Best wishes.
Ashers.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

We owned an 690HB and the build quality was very good standing up well to >2years fulltiming


----------



## arto56 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi all, many thanks for your input, it was very useful, happy motorhoming


----------



## ciderdaze (Mar 28, 2006)

This ones nice


----------

